# Here is my first Tut I did last Sat



## LittleDevil (Jun 20, 2008)

I used the folowing products: 

MAC sheer coverage foundation C40
MAC Select sheer pressed powder NC30
Physicians Formula Wonder Brow in Light Brown
MAC brow shader in Malt/Auburn
Elf bronzer in warm tan
Milani glimmer stripes terra
Milani glimmer stripes honey
Loreal HIP eyeshadow extender
Loreal HIP creamshadow paint secretive
Loreal HIP eyeshadow duo splashy
MAC eyeshadow Nylon
Loreal HIP creme eyeliner black
Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara very black
MAC heatherette lipstick fleshpot
BonneBell LipLites2 Sweet petal and strawberry sprinkle

I hope Im not forgetting anything, this is my first tut and look forward to doing many more. CC is VERY welcome. TIA. 

Bare Face







Foundation and application











powder and foundation done











Brows, the left one is done just to show you how different they are. 











Cheeks


















Eyes
















Lips






ALL DONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww, it's too cute. Very beachy. Like it alot


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 20, 2008)

adorable look.
cool tut.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 20, 2008)

very summery!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 20, 2008)

Great summer look!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 20, 2008)

beautiful, I can't tell you have freckles when you have make up on ... I have freckles all ovwer my face and get so tired of em sometimes


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

very pretty summer look


----------



## LittleDevil (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I need to do another one now that I know how to do them. I definitely admire you ladies that do these often. I did not realize these are so time consuming!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2008)

nice! i like it!


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 5, 2008)

you are so cute. This look is great for you.


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jul 7, 2008)

*nice lovely*


----------



## moonlit (Jul 8, 2008)

ur so cute.. nice tutorial!!


----------



## misslolipop (Jul 9, 2008)

Really good job with the bronzer, it looks so expertly done.

I'm kinda jealous... why don't i look that good with bronzer?


----------

